# 2004 Mercury 40 HP tiller to remote conversion



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The rep may be right, in the sense there may not be an actual kit available. Get online and look at the diagram and note the parts that are different and buy those.


----------



## sea1blue (Apr 12, 2013)

yup, working through the pain.. should have done the research prior to purchasing the motor.. Not may to pick from up here in the panhandle..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What year is this thing...I may have everything you need except for 1 piece at home.


----------



## sea1blue (Apr 12, 2013)

It's a 2004, DuckNut.. Lemme know..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry, mine is for an older model.


----------

